# New species of Ameerega from Bolivia



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Just thought I would pass this along...

http://www.mapress.com/zootaxa/2009/f/z02028p030f.pdf


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

any pics of what the frogs look like?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Exciting news, would love to hear more or even see a few pictures


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

From dendrobase.de:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

got a belly shot or is that the only one?


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!1

nice!!!!!!, I'm from Bolivia and I've seen a lot of pretty godd stuff between reptiles and frogs, I'm soo amazed that they found that frog. makes me think to go back there for vactions.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

The frog had actually been known for many years already and used to be called A. flavopicta. Now this population has been split off as a new species and there are probably more species within the complex (personal communication with the authors).

Unfortunatly the publication doesn't have many pictures in it. There's only a ventral view from a preserved frog in it.


----------

